# Transfer shows from TiVo Premier to new TiVo Romeo plus



## m6255 (Sep 19, 2015)

hello, I searched and hope I'm not duplicating an existing post. I currently have a TiVo Premier (2) Tuner with a 2 TB drive I painfully upgraded 2 years ago. It's 50 percent full with shows and movies I'm not yet ready to get rid of. I have a. Second TiVo Premier (4) tuners standard drive but also full of good stuff. I could transfer the shows I want to save from the TiVo P4 to the older and larger P2 but I have roughly a TB of shows and movies I would like to put on my Romeo Plus . I'll be putting a 6tb drive into the new Romeo plenty of space. I've also purchased 2 TiVo Mini's ! Love the idea only one cable card to rent no matter how many Mini's I get ! 

If anyone has an answer I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

m6255 said:


> hello, I searched and hope I'm not duplicating an existing post. I currently have a TiVo Premier (2) Tuner with a 2 TB drive I painfully upgraded 2 years ago. It's 50 percent full with shows and movies I'm not yet ready to get rid of. I have a. Second TiVo Premier (4) tuners standard drive but also full of good stuff. I could transfer the shows I want to save from the TiVo P4 to the older and larger P2 but I have roughly a TB of shows and movies I would like to put on my Romeo Plus . I'll be putting a 6tb drive into the new Romeo plenty of space. I've also purchased 2 TiVo Mini's ! Love the idea only one cable card to rent no matter how many Mini's I get !
> 
> If anyone has an answer I'd sure appreciate it.


Is there supposed to be an actual question in there somewhere?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you are asking if you can transfer/copy those shows over to the new Tivo? Then, Yes. as long as all the boxes involved are Tivo subscribed (lifetime/month/year.) Also as long as the shows are unprotected. Just make ALL the Tivos in your account have connected to Tivo service AFTER the new box was added/updated.


----------

